# استفسار:بخصوص المناور و المصاعد



## محمد مصطفي 1 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
أرجو من الاعضاء الكرام الاجابه جزاكم الله خيرا
1- هل يجب أن يطل السلم علي منور خدمي
2- بالنسبة للمصعد هل يصح وضعه بين قلبات السلم ام الافضل جعله منفصل 
علما بان المبني مكون من ثلاث طوابق و الأرضي و المبني في مصر 
و شكرا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي الحبيب:
1-لا بد ان يكون للسلم منور إذا لم يكن له إنارة وتهوية طبيعية من أحد أضلاعه, بمساحة للمنور لا تقل عن 2م مربع, وفي حال وجود حمامات أو فراغات أخرى مطلة على نفس المنور فإن هذه المساحة ستزيد بمعدل متر مربع لكل حمام و 2 متر مربع لكل مطبخ أو سلم يطل على نفس المنور.
2-في حالة الضرورة يمكن وضع المصعد وسط السلم في نفس الفراغ ولكنه ليس الحل المعماري الأمثل. فمثلا الذي ينزل بسرعة من الدور الثالث فرضا على السلم سيضطر للإلتفاف حول مجموعة الأشخاص الذين يقفون في الدور الثاني منتظرين وصول المصعد لذلك يشترط ان تكون بسطة الدرج من جهة باب المصعد عريضة لا تقل عن 2م.


----------



## architect one (12 أكتوبر 2011)

المناور ( الموضوع منقول )
أ-لاتحسب مساحة المناور الرأسية ضمن نسبة التغطية ، تختلف مساحتها وأبعادها حسب ارتفاع المبني ويقصد بها المناور الرأسية التي تخدم فراغ السلم ودورات المياه والمطابخ والحمامات ويجب ان لا يقل اصغر ضلع في المنور عن 1.5م وان يكون له باب للكشف في الدور الأرضي ولا تقل مساحته عن :-
* 2.0م2 للمباني اقل من ثلاثة أدوار .
* 5م2 للمباني من ثلاثة الي خمسة أدوار .
* 7م2 للمباني اكثر من خمسة أدوار .
ب- لا تحسب مساحة المناور الرأسية التهوية للغرف ضمن نسبة التغطية المصرح بها ويشترط ان لا يقل اصغر ضلع في مناور عن 2.0م ولا تقل مساحته :-
* 5م2 للمباني اقل من ثلاثة أدوار .
* 6م2 للمباني من ثلاثة الي خمسة أدوار .
* 8م2 للمباني اكثر من خمسة أدوار .
7/التهوية والإضاءة :-
(أ) يجب ان تطل فتحات الإضاءة والتهوية مباشرة علي الخارج او علي فناء داخلي او علي مناور رأسية.
(ب) يجب ان تطل فتحات الخدمات والمطابخ والحمامات علي الخارج مباشرة او علي مناور رأسية.
(ج) يجب ان لا تقل مساحة الفتحات عن 8% من مساحة الغرفة السكنية .
(د) يجب أن لا تقل مساحة الفتحات عن 10% من مساحة المطابخ والحمامات ودروات المياه والسلالم الرئيسية بالعمارات .

المصاعد ( الموضوع منقول )
مقدمة :
• لقد نشـأت فكرة المصعد عندما بدأ الاتجاه العالمي في استخدام المباني متعددة الأدوار سواء في المباني السكنية أو المباني الخدمية ( الإدارية , المستشفيات ) وقد ظهرت بذلك الحاجة إلى استخدام المصاعد كعنصر اتصال بين الأدوار وبعضها بدلا من الوسيلة التقليدية آلا وهي السلالم .
• ومع التطور المطرد و التقنيات الحديثة في مجال الهندسة المعمارية والمنشآت الضخمة والتي بدأت تطفو علي السطح في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر ومن ثم بدأ التفكير في إنشاء الأبراج السكنية والتي تفي بالأغراض السكنية والتجارية .
• ولذا برزت أهمية الصعود والنزول مع ظهور هذه التقنية الحديثة من المباني المرتفعة وتبعها ذلك استخدام الوسائل الميكانيكية والكهربائية لتحقيق ذلك وذلك لتصميم المصاعد وتعميمها في المنشآت السكنية المرتفعة .
• وبعد ذلك بدا انتشار وتطور استخدام المصاعد وبعد استخدامها نتبين أهمية وجودها حيث إنها وسيلة لتوفير عامل الوقت وكذلك إنها آداة آمنة في الصعود والهبوط في المباني المرتفعة
• ولكي نشعر بأهمية المصاعد والعمل وعدم التوقف عن تحديث أنواعها واستخداماتها للوصول بها إلى اعلي تقنية عالمية وكذلك تطوير أجزاءها ، فبدأ التفكير العالمي في إمكانية اتجاه العمارة المعاصرة نحو إنشاء ناطحات السحاب التي تصل الى اكثر من 200 طابق , وعلى سبيل المثال نجد انه في اوربا تم تصميم أول نظام مصاعد متكامل لبرج أيفل Eiffel Tower سنة 1889م وقد كانت هذه المجموعة من المصاعد قادرة علي نقل حوالي 2350 زائر كل24 ساعة إلى قمة البرج من خلال رحلة تستغرق 7 دقائق فقط من القاعدة إلى القمة.
• ولولا وجود التطور المتجدد والمذهل في طرق تشغيل وتصنيع وتوفير المصاعد بكافة أنواعها وكذلك بتكلفتها المعقولة بالنسبة لتكلفة المنشأ وكذلك لتوفير الأمن والأمان عند استعمالها , لما اصبح بناء الأبراج العالية وناطحات السحاب أمرا مقبولا اقتصاديا .
• من خلال التطور السريع واستخدام التقنيات الحديثة في تصميم المصاعد نجد أن في الأعوام القليلة و الأخيرة من القرن العشرين زادت سرعة مصاعد الأفراد من 1م/ث في أواخر الخمسينات إلى 10م\ث في منتصف التسعينات وبالتالي فان صعود وهبوط المصعد بهذه السرعات العالية يتطلب تباعد الوقفات المصاعد من حيث تفصل بينها عدة أدوار مما يستلزم تطوير نظم تشغيل المصاعد السريعة .
• * ومن أهم تطورات التي طرأت علي المصاعد خلال النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين كان التوجه إلى اختراع محركات المصاعد ذات السرعات العالية والمختلفة والتي تعمل بالطاقة الكهربية المستمرة (Direct Current DC ) بدلا من استخدام الطاقة الكهربائية المتر ( Alternative Current A.C) , وقد مكنت هذه المحركات المصاعد بأن تكون أكثر سرعة وأمان وراحة في ا لاستخدام وكذلك اكثر دقة في الوقوف أمام الأدوار لان التحكم في هذه المصاعد اصبح إلكترونيا ليحل محل الفرامل الميكانيكية التي انتشرت في بداية القرن العشرين ولذا نجد انه تم الاستمرار في استعمال الفرامل الميكانيكية فقط في تثبيت المصعد وفي حالة الطوارئ عند زيادة سرعته اكثر من اللازم.
• وفي ظل التقدم الحديث في هذه الصناعة المهمة لأي مبني سكني مرتفع ظهرت في الأعوام الأخيرة الموتورات الثلاثية المراحل Three Phase والتي تحتوي علي مجموعتين من الملفات الكهربائية لتحقيق الانتقال من الحركة السريعة الى الحركة البطيئة بسلاسة ونعومة اكثر .
• *فالمصعد يستعمل السرعة العالية في البداية مع تشغيل مقاومات تقلل من تأثير الحركة المفاجئة ثم تستمر الكابينة بسرعتها حتى تقترب من الدور فتقوم بتشغيل السرعة البطيئة مع الملفات المقاومة.
• والغرض من تشغيل الموتور بهذه الطريقة هو إعطاء إحساس بالحركة الناعمة المستمرة مع استعمال فرامل مغناطيسية لضمان الوقوف .
• وبصفة عامة تختلف قدرات المصاعد التي تنتجها الشركات فيما بينها اختلافات طفيفة نظرا لاعتمادها جميعا علي نفس تكنولوجيا لتصميم المصاعد .
ولذا يلزم المهندس المعماري اشتراطات متقاربة لتصميم آبار المصاعد حيث يكون العنصر البارز في التصميم هو الالتزام بامن مستخدمي تلك المصاعد.
وكذلك مقاومتها للحريق وبالتالي يكون الاختلاف في الأبعاد المعمارية المطلوبة لبطاريات المصاعد بسيطة جدا طالما توحدت الأحمال بغض النظر عن الشركة المصنعة للمصاعد المختلفة.
• وعادة ما يقتصر دور المهندس المعماري أو المصمم علي التصميم الفعلي لبئر المصعد Shaft وارتباطه بالعناصر الأخرى للدور ، واصبح هناك في الوقت الحاضر نظريات وأسس ومحددات تؤثر في تصميم واختيار نوع الاتصال الرأسي وكفاءته.
وتلك المحددات تتمثل في : (أسس اختيار نوع وكفائه الاتصال الراسي):
1. الموقع العام للمبني .
2. الارتفاع الكلي للمنشأ بدأ من الدور البدروم إن وجد للدور الأخير للمنشأ.
3. عدد الأدوار المستخدم لها المصعد .
4. المسافة بين الأدوار .
5. نوعية ومدي كثافة الاستخدام في كل دور .
6. نوعية استخدام المبني ( أغراض عامة – تجارية – سكنية – إداري – فنادق ) .
7. كثافة الأعداد البشرية المترددة علي المبني في ساعات الذروة .
ولكي يكون تصميم المصعد مثاليا و يقوم بالخدمة المثلى لخدمة المترددين علي المبني فيجب أن يؤخذ في الاعتبار بعض الاشتراطات التي تتحكم في تصميم المصعد :
• أماكن الدخول والخروج من المبني .
• الأحمال المطلوبة لكل مصعد .
• عدد المصاعد المطلوبة للمبني .
• سرعة المصعد المطلوبة وتختلف من مصعد لآخر حسب نوع المبني واستخدامه وارتفاعه
• المقاس المطلوب لكل كابينة مصعد ويختلف ذلك من استخدام لآخر .

شروط اختيار مكان المصعد :
• مـن الأفضلية أن تكون الوسيلة المثالية لكي تقوم المصاعد بخدمة قاطني المبني الواحد أن يتم تجميع المصاعد في حيز واحد حيث يقلل ذلك من الزمن المفقود في الانتظار اذا وجد مصعد واحد فقط.
• ولذا يجب علي المهندس المعماري أن يراعي اختيار مكان وجود المصاعد حيث تكون في المحور الرئيسي (محور الحركة ) للمدخل الرئيسي للمنشأ .
• ومن الأسباب المهمة لتجميع المصاعد في مكان واحد هو توفير المسافة بين مداخل المصعد في الدور بقدر كافي ,فإذا كان المصعدان متقابلان وجها لوجه فيجب ألا يقل عرض الممر بينهما عن مرتان مثل عمق كابينة المصعد , أما إذا كانت مصطفة بجوار بعضها فيجب ألا تقل المسافة بينهما عن مرة ونصف من عمق كابينة المصعد 
• يجب أن يراعي في تصميمه أن يكون الممر الخاص بخدمة المصاعد منفصلا عن الممرات الأخرى المؤدية إلى أماكن أخرى من المبني وهذا يؤدي إلى تجنب الإحساس بالتزاحم والتكدس .
من وجهة النظر المعمارية يجب أن يهتم المعماري باختيار نوع المصاعد تبعا لتكنولوجيا التشغيل المستخدمة ( هيدروليكي أو بالجر أو بالتروس Hydraulic / Traction/ Lifting Gear)
ويجب أن تتناسب نظم التشغيل مع وظيفة المبني وعدد العاملين والمستفيدين المتوقعين وقدرة المصاعد علي تفريغ كل الأفراد من المبني في زمن مقبول في حالات الطوارئ.
- وبالتالي يجب أن يتخذ المعماري قراره في أنواع المصاعد المطلوبة وقدراتها , الأمر الذي يحدد شكل وحجم الفراغ المعماري الواجب تركه
- وتختلف أنواع المصاعد باختلاف الاستعمال لوسائل التشغيل :
الاستعمال : Function
- وتنقسم المصاعد من حيث وظيفتها إلى ستة أنواع رئيسية ألا وهي :
1) مصاعد الركاب ( السكنية ) Residential :
وهي الخاصة بنقل السكان القاطنين لتلك الوحدات كانت عمارات سكنية أو ناطحات سحاب .
2) مصاعد الركاب ( التجارية والخدمية ) Commercial :
وهي الخاصة بنقل العاملين والعملاء وكذلك ألافراد القائمين علي العمل .
3) مصاعد نقل المستشفيات Bed Elevators:
وهي الخاصة بنقل المرضي وكذلك أفراد الزائرين أثناء الزيارات اليومية وكذلك نقل المهمات المختلفة , حيث تتسع لتحمل بداخلها (ترولي نقل المرضى) ,ولذلك فان اقل حمولة تصمم عليها مصاعد المرضى 640كجم أي 8 اشخاص , ويفضل ان تتوافر لكبائن تلك المصاعد الصفات الاتية :
• ان تكون الابعاد مناسبة لابعاد ترولي نقل المرضى .
• ان تكون الاجناب من الاستنانلستيل والارضية من الفينيل.
• ان يكون بها وسيلة تهويه صناعية.
• ان يكون بها وسيلة اتصال مباشرة باستقبال غرفة العمليات.
• بطء وانسياب حركة وقوف الصاعدة.
4) مصاعد بانورامية Panoramic Sys.:
وانتشرت في السنين الأخيرة في بعض الاستعمالات الخاصة للمباني التجارية والفنادق الا وهي استخدام مصاعد رؤية زجاجية مكشوفة من الخارج و المتحركة داخل أنبوب زجاجي Glass Tube كعلامات مميزة علي واجهات المباني ( مثل أبراج لوس أنجلوس وبرج سفنكس بالجيزة ) كما استعملت كمصاعد مكشوفة في الأفنية الداخلية المغطاة للمبني Atriums كالمستعملة في فندق حياة ريجنسي في بوسطن, وأكثر ما يميز هذه المباني هو ترتيب الفراغات الإنتفاعية مثل غرف النزلاء أو المكاتب حول ممرات داخلية تخدم الوحدات من جانب واحد وتطل علي فناء داخلي بسور مفتوح وتخدم هذه الطرقات وحدات مصاعد الرؤية الرأسية والسلالم الراسية والثانوية, ومن ثم يمكن من خلال الجدران الشفافة مشاهدة منظور متغير الأنشطة التي تتم في المدخل مع صعود ونزول المصعد داخل الفراغ المستعمل وهذا النوع من المصاعد لا يسمح برؤية مناظر متغيرة بصالة المدخل فحسب بل يضفي الحيوية إلى الفراغ المعماري نفسه, وفي بعض الحالات توضع تلك المصاعد مقابل المصاعد الاعتيادية مما يخلق تناقضا بين تجربتين مختلفتين تماما مما يخلق صورة فريدة ومتميزة للمبني وهو هدف من أهداف المستثمرين والمعماريين الذين يختارونه لتلك الأنواع من المباني بالرغم من كونه اقل القطاعات كفاءه من الناحية الانتفاعية .
- وعند تصميم هذه المصاعد يراعي تقليل الأجزاء الميكانيكية الظاهرة منها بقدر الإمكان بحيث تقتصر علي المجاري الحديدية الجانبية فقط ، وتكون الكابينة كلها من الزجاج لإتاحة الرؤية في كل الاتجاهات ويراعي إخفاء الأجزاء الميكانيكية اللازمة سواء علي الكابينة أو أسفلها بأجزاء مصمتة تأخذ أشكالا متعددة فهي إما نصف كروية أو متعددة الإضلاع أو علي شكل مخروط ناقص.
5) مصاعد البضاعة Fright Elevator:
الغرض من هذه النوعية من المصاعد هو استعمالها لقضاء غرض معين أثناء العمليات التنفيذية , لذلك فهي تستخدم في المواقع الإنشائية وتسمى عادة في المواقع بالروافع , ولكن من الضروري ضمها إلى نظم المصاعد لأنها تمر بنفس المراحل الأساسية لتصميم وتنفيذ المصاعد .
- وتتركب هذه المصاعد بفكرة مبسطة ل 3 أجزاء رئيسية هي (المحرك , المهمات المراد رفعها , وسيلة السحب وهي حبال الجر )
• المحرك: (motor)
إما آن يكون المحرك كهربائي يعمل بالتيار المتردد أو بالتيار المستمر أو محرك ميكانيكي يعمل بالديزل أو الموتور.
• المهمات المراد رفعها (goods)
وهي تعادل في الاستعمال اسم الكابينة او العربة في المصاعد السكنية وهي اما تربط مباشرة بحبال الجر عن طريق خطافات او جنازير او ان يصمم لها كابينة خاصة تصنع من الصلب وتكون ثابتة لتتحمل هذه المواد , وتكون عبارة عن صندوق معدني بارضية فقط او بارضية بجوانب رأسية
• حبال الجر (tracktion rope)
وهي حبال تنقل الحركة من الماكينة الى الصاعدة.
6-مصاعد المعوقين Wheel Chair Platform Lifts:
تمثل السلالم مشكلة كبرى بالنسبة للمعوقين وخاصة سلالم المدخل لان الغالبية العظمي من المباني تبدأ فيها المصاعد من الدور الأرضي, وهذا يكون غالبا اعلي من مستوي الشارع بعدة درجات ,وفي حالة عدم توافر المساحة الممكن تحقيقها لعمل منحدر يجد مستعملوا الكراسي المتحركة أنفسهم أمام مهمة مستحيلة للصعود .
ولذا هناك نوعان من المصاعد :
- إما أن يكون المصعد عبارة عن أرضية وجوانب فقط يدخله المعوق بكرسي متحرك.
- أو يكون المصعد عبارة عن كرسي يجلس فيه المعوق مباشرة والأخير غير عملي بالنسبة لمستعملي الكراسي المتحركة لأنهم يحتاجون لمساعدة الأخريين لنقلهم لكرسي المصعد ونقل كرسيه المتحرك, لذا فالنوع الأول هو الأكثر استخداما ويجب في كل الأحوال أن يكون المسار مستمرا وليس به معوقات .
7- مصاعد الخدمة الداخلية :
وهذا نوع آخر من المصاعد ولكنه قليل الاستخدام , ويستخدم لخدمة كبار السن أو المعاقين ليتمكنوا من الانتقال بين مختلف الأدوار بدون مساعدة , ويمتاز هذا النوع بإمكانية تركيبه ولو بعد أنشاء المبني فهو لا يحتاج إلى حفرة تحته أو غرفة ماكينات , اذ أن جميع لوازم تشغيله موجودة بداخله علي جانب واحد يمينا أو يسارا وينتقل المصعد في مشواره بين دورين أو ثلاثة علي الأكثر .
وهي أحدث ما وصل إليه تطور عناصر التوزيع الرأسية الميكانيكية و الكهربائية ، حيث يمكنها تقديم الخدمة المستمرة السريعة والمريحة لعدد كبير من الأفراد في نفس الوقت مع إعطاؤهم القدرة علي التمتع برؤية الفراغات الداخلية والخارجية من زوايا متعددة أثناء الحركة.
- وقد أصبح استعمال السلالم المتحركة ضرورة في المراكز التجارية متعددة الأدوار Shopping Centers لتشجيع الانتقال الراسي بين المستويات المختلفة وهي لا غني عنها في المطارات ومحطات السكك الحديدية وغيرها من المباني العامة التي تستقبل أعداد كبيرة يمثل المباني المكتبية والترفيهية وقصور الثقافة وغيرها .
- والسلالم والمنحدرات المتحركة تمتاز بخدمتها المتواصلة بأعداد كبيرة من الناس فهي ليست كالمصاعد تتطلب فترة انتظار بين رحلة وأخرى .
وتكون السلالم والمنحدرات المتحركة من قلبه واحدة لكل دور تتحرك في اتجاهين صاعدة أو هابطة ولأداء الخدمتين في نفس الوقت يجب عمل سلمين أو منحدران يتحركان في اتجاهين متضادين وقد تكون الوحدتان متجاوران وذلك حسب خطوط السير وفي حالة خدمة أدوار متعددة للصعود والهبوط يمكن عمل وحدات متداخلة علي شكل المقص Scissors بحيث تكون حالتا الصعود أو الهبوط مستمرتين من دور إلى آخر في نفس البسطة.
- وتتميز السلالم والمنحدرات المتحركة عن المصاعد بإمكانية استعمال السلالم والمنحدرات في حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي كما إنها لا تسبب ذلك الشعور بالضيق من الأماكن المغلقة Claustro Phobia والذي يصيب بعض الأشخاص عند استعمالهم للمصاعد المقفلة أو عند توقفها المفاجئ .
- ان السلم المتحرك يمكن ان ينقل من 4000 الى 4500 شخص / ساعة ان كانت الدرجة تحمل شخصا واحدا , ويمكن ان ينقل من 8000 الى 12000 شخص / ساعة اذا كانت الدرجة تحمل شخصين , ويتوقف ذلك على سرعة تشغيل السلم وهذه تتغير من 0.4 : 0.6 م /ث وزاوية السلم هي عدة 30*.
أما المنحدرات المتحركة وهي اكثر ملائمة من السلام المتحركة للتنقل الراسي للأفراد وبصحبتهم عربات بضاعة أو أطفال حيث يقوموا بجرها بين المستويات المختلفة في السوبر ماركت او المطارات , وكذلك يسهل استعمالها بالنسبة للمعوقين وخاصة مستعملي الكراسي المتحركة, ويكثر استعمال المنحدرات المتحركة في المتاحف والمراكز التجارية الكبرى والمكتبات والمستشفيات .
ويجب توافر عدة اشتراطات لتوفير الامن والراحة لمستعملي المنحدرات وهي :
• لابد من العناية في اختبار مادة المنحدر المتحرك لكي تمنع انزلاق العجلات عليها وبأن تكون من الصلب أو الكاوتشوك المضغوط والمخطط.
• كما يفضل أن تكون العجلات التي تتحرك علي الممشى ذات خاصية الفرملة .
• كما يجب أن يكون اتصال المنحدر بأرضية الدور مستوية تمام.
• وان يكون المنحدر خاليا تماما من أي عوائق آو درجات.
• ويكون الميل الأقصى للمنحدر طبقا للمواصفات العالمية 15 درجة وإذا كانت النسبة الأكبر للمستفيدين من المعوقين فيجب آلا يزيد الميل عن 12 درجة.
- أما سرعة المنحدر تتراوح ما بين 0.7:0.6 م/ث وعند استعمال السلالم والمنحدرات المتحركة يجب أن يؤخذ في الاعتبارات هذه العناصر التوزيعية تمثل تكاليف استثمارية باهظة كما أنها تحتاج إلى صيانة مستمرة ومكلفة Initial Running Coasts بالإضافة إلى إنها تشغل حيز كبير نسبيا في المسقط الأفقي والقطاع.
- و بالنسبة للسلالم المتحركة يجب لأسباب فنية أن يصمم ارتفاع كافي للدور لا يقل عن 4 م هذا بالإضافة إلى الادوار الكبيرة التي تتطلبها المنحدرات المتحركة , مما لا شك فيه أن هذه الوحدات وبالذات السلالم المتحركة قد أصبحت ضرورة بخلاف كونها عناصر جذب قوية في الفراغات التجارية متعددة الأدوار والتي بدونها تتحول الأدوار العليا إلى فراغات غير منتجة وغير مطلوبة.
- ولذا نجد أن هناك عوامل كثيرة تؤثر علي اختيار المكان الأمثل لوضع السلم المتحرك :
1- وضع الموقع واتجاه الحركة المرورية .
2- الأسلوب الإنشائي .
3- حجم الكثافة المرورية الموجودة .
4- الغرض الاستخدامي (المناطق التجارية أو المواصلات العامة بكافة انواعها )

قبل التطرق للحديث عن المصاعد أو مكوناتها و كذلك طريقة تشغيلها كان من الضروري معرفة بعض المصطلحات الخاصة بالمصاعد :
1. المصعد Elevator :
هي الكابينة المكلفة لنقل الأشخاص أو الأشياء الخدمية الأخرى بواسطة كابينة تسمي بالصاعدة تتحرك علي أربعة دلائل في اتجاه رأسي بين مستويين أو أكثر .
2. بئر المصعد Elevator Hoist way :
هو المكان المحدد من قبل المهندس المعماري لتسير الصاعدة ويشمل الحفرة اسفل البئر وتسمي الحفرة وكذلك المسافة الحرة اعلي الصاعدة عند نهاية المصعد .
3. حفرة المصعد Lift Pit :
هو الجزء السفلي من بئر المصعد تحت المنسوب أسفل دور تخدمه الصاعدة .
4. حمولة الصاعدة Car load :
وهي الوزن المراد نقله والذي صمم عليه المصعد .
5. سرعة الصاعدة Car Speed Misec :
وهي المسافة التي تقطعها الصاعدة عند تشغيلها وتقدر بالمتر / ثانية .
6. المشوار Travel :
هي المسافة بين أرضيتي اسفل وأعلي دورين تخدمه الصاعدة .
7. غرفة الماكينة Machine Room :
هي الغرفة التي تحتوي علي ماكينة المصعد كذلك اللوحة الكهربية الخاصة بها.
8. ثقل الموازنة Counterweight Frame :
وهي أثقال الموازنة الصاعدة وملحقاتها وجزء من حمولة المصعد .
9. ماكينة المصعد Lift Machine :
وهي الجهاز الخاص بتحريك الصاعدة هبوطا وصعودا ويشمل الموتور وإطارات الفرملة وعلبة التروس إن وجدت وبعض الملحقات الأخرى للطارات .
10. ماكينة الجر Traction Machine :
وهي الماكينة التي تحرك الصاعدة عن طريق احتكاك بين حبال التعليق وطارات الجر .
11 . حبال الجر Traction Ropes :
وهي حبال تنقل الحركة من الماكينة إلى الصاعدة وثقل الموازنة .
12 . الموتور Motor :
هو المحرك الكهربائي الخاص بتحويل القوة الكهربية إلى قوة ميكانيكية .
13 . دلائل الحركة Guide Rails :
هي قضبان التي تتحرك عليها الصاعدة أو ثقل الموازنة .
14 . منظم السرعة Governor :
عبارة عن جهاز آلي لإيقاف الصاعدة أو ثقل الموازنة عن طريق تشغيل جهاز آمن خاص يعمل في حالة زيادة سرعة الهبوط بقدر معين .
15 . المخمد Buffer :
هو جهاز مخصص لخدمة وتقليل الصدمات الناشئة عن الصاعدة أو ثقل الموازنة عند الهبوط في حفرة المصعد .
16 . حبال أو سلاسل الموازنة Compensating :
وهي الحبال المثبتة في إطار الصاعدة وثقل الموازنة وذلك لمعادلة ثقل حبال الجر .
17 . جهاز التحكم Controler :
هو الجهاز الذي يحتوي علي الأجهزة التي تقوم بتشغيل والتحكم في مسار الصاعدة .
18 . التحكم تجميعي Collective Controllers :
هو تحكم أتوماتيكي والذي يقوم بتسجيل كل طلبات الأفراد الموجودين داخل الصاعدة وذلك بالضغط علي الأزرار من داخل الصاعدة أو من خلال الأدوار الذي تخدمه الصاعدة ، وذلك لإجابة تلك الطلبات بتوقف الصاعدة عند الأدوار التي ضغطت أزرارها بترتيب وصولها إليها وبدون الالتفات عن الترتيب الذي ضغطت به الأزرار.
19 . مبين الطلبات Call indicator :
وهو جهاز الموجود داخل الصاعدة وذلك لتنبيه عامل المصعد إلى الأدوار المطلوب توقيف الصاعدة عندها
20 . مفتاح الدور Landing Button :
وهو الزر الذي يوضع بجوار الأبواب بالأدوار ، وذلك بالضغط باليد عليها لطلب الصاعدة أو تشغيل مبين الطلبات أو جهاز التحكم التجميعي.
21 .زر أو مفتاح الإيقاف stop button or swiitch
هو الزر أو مفتاح مخصص لقطع دائرة التشغيل وإيقاف حركة الصاعدة .
22 . مبين الأدوار position indicator
وهو جهاز مركب بالدور أو بداخل الصاعدة لبيان موضع الإضاءة .

من أولويات ومهام المهندس المعماري أن يقوم بدراسة المبنى وعدد الفراد المترددين عليه من حيث كثافته للكي يقوم باختيار انسب انواع المصاعد من حيث التشغيل والعدد والسرعات المختلفة وكذلك الحمولات المصممة من اجلها المصاعد .
- وكذلك يتحتم على المهندس المعماري بان يحدد شكل وحجم الفراغ والاتساع المعماري المطلوب لشغل هذه المصاعد في المبنى.
تنقسم الصاعدة تبعا لتكنولوجيا التشغيل إلى الأنواع التالية: technology Operation
1. مصاعد تعمل بالجر الحبال وتسمي مصاعد الجر Traction Elevator وهي أكثر الأنواع شيوعا واستخداما للمنشآت السكنية وناطحات السحاب
2. مصاعد ترفع بالتروس Geared Elevators
وهذا التشغيل من مميزاته قبول إضافات الامتداد الرأسي ولذا فانه مناسب في مصاعد التشغيل للمواقع الإنشائية وهي إما كبولية بين عمودين أو تتحرك علي أعمدة علي الجانبين
- وعيوبه الاهتزازات والإزعاج الصوتي .
3 . المصاعد الهيدروليكية Hydraulic Elevators :
وتوجد علي هيئة صور متعددة مثل :
- ماسورة وسطي أو عدة مواسير متداخلة Telescopic .
- ماسورة جانبية كابولية Side Bracket .
ومن مميزاتها: الامان و الهدوء الصوتي وتقبلها لأحمال كبيرة كما في روافع السيارات ومحطات التشغيل والصيانة بالجراجات متعددة الأدوار
ومن عيوبها انها محددة الارتفاع .
- جدول يبين أبعاد المصاعد بالنسبة إلى عدد الأفراد :
عدد الأفراد الحمولة كجم مقاسات المصعد مقاسات أخرى
2 150 1.00*1.00 .80*1.00
3 225 1.10*1.10 1.10*1.00
4 300 1.30*1.30 1.10*1.50
6 450 1.50*1.50 1.30*1.75
10 750 1.75*1.75 1.50*2.00

1. ماكينة المصعد Elevator Machine :
- ويوجد نوعان من الماكينة اللازمة لتشغيل الصاعدة وهما :
• ماكينة الجر بالتروس .
• ماكينة الجر بدون تروس .
- يتم تزويد الماكينة بطارة جر أو طمبور ويفضل استخدام طارات الجر .
- وتزود الماكينة بفرملة تنقبض وتفتح كهربيا ويتم تصميمها بحيث نتمكن من إيقاف الصاعدة بكامل حمولتها وسرعتها في حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عندئذ تنقبض الفرملة آليا فتتوقف الصاعدة عن العمل .
- تزود الماكينة بجهاز يسمح بتحريك الصاعدة يدويا في حالة الطوارئ بعد فتح الفرملة يدويا.
- يجب ألا يقل قطر طارة الجر عن 40 مرة قطر حبل الجر.
- ويجب علي الشركة المنفذة مراعاة عدم حدوث اهتزازات بالصاعدة أثناء تشغيلها وذلك بضبط الموتور مع الماكينة .
2. المحرك الكهربي Motor Generator :
ويتم وضعه بجوار ماكينة المصعد وهو المسئول عن تزويد ماكينة المصعد بالتيار الكهربي . ويتم وضعه بجوار ماكينة المصعد وأنواعه كالأتي :
• محرك يعمل بالتيار الكهربي المتردد A.C motor drive
وهو اقتصادي قادر على التغيير في السرعات ويتحكم في وقف عربة المصعد في حدود 1 بوصة
• محرك ward lanyard drive
وهو غالي الثمن ولكنه يستطيع أن يتحكم في إيقاف العربة في حدود نصف بوصة مع أرضيه الطابق المراد الوقوف عنده
• محرك يعمل بالتيار المستمرD.C motor
له قوة موحدة وهو وسط بين النوعين السابقين من حيث ثمنه وتشغيله
3. ثقل الموازنة Counter Weight :
الوزن الكلي لثقل الموازنة =} وزن الصاعدة + ( 40 : 50% من الحمولة الكلية للمصعد ) {.
- تجنب استعمال صاعدة مصعد بثقل موازنة مصعد آخر .
- يصنع ثقل الموازنة من مادة الزهر وتوضع في إطار معدني يحمل تلك الأثقال وحفظها من التحرك .
- ينزلق ثقل الموازنة في دليل خاص بزوايا حديد علي شكل حرفT إذا كان الارتفاع الكلي للمبني أكثر من 6 أدوار أو ينزلق علي حبال أو كابلات إذا كان الارتفاع في حدود 5 أدوار .
- ينتهي مشوار ثقل الموازنة علي يايات حلزونية تتحمل الصدمة عند انقطاع حبل التعليق .
- في حالة وجود غرفة اسفل الصاعدة يجب عمل فرملة لثقل الموازنة تماثل تماما فرملة الصاعدة .
4. حبال الجر ( كابلات ) Cables :
- وهي حبال تنقل الحركة من الماكينة الى الصاعدة وثقل الموازنة.
- يتراوح عدد حبال الجر للصاعدة وثقل الموازنة من 4 إلى 8 حبال ويكون نوعها من الصلب ويؤثر ذلك علي سرعة الصاعدة ويكون وضعها راسيا وموازية وتثبت الحبال باعلى العربة المجهزة لحمل المهمات .
- لا يقل قطر الكابل المستخدم عن 9 مم وأن يكون علي درجة عالية من المرونة.
- يتوقف عمر الكابل وتحمله علي سرعة الصاعدة وعلي عدد دورات الاستخدام .
- يحذر تماما لحام أو ربط حبل الجر لإطالتها أو إصلاحها .
- تشحم الحبال ويتم صيانتها والكشف الدوري عليها باستمرار .
- الحمل التصميمي لحبال الجر = 10 { 3 ( وزن الصاعدة + الحمولة المقررة + وزن ثقل الموازنة ) }.
5. دلائل الحركة Guide Rails :
وهي القضبان التي تتحرك عليها الصاعدة وثقل الموازنة وذلك بتثبيتها رأسيا بواسطة كوابيل ومسامير من الصلب لتحمل الأحمال .
- وهي تصنع علي هيئة حرف T ويتم تثبيتها من ناحية طرفيها فقط في حالة استخدام كابلات أو حبال من الصلب كدليل لثقل الموازنة ويجب أن لا يقل عددها عن 4 حبال ولا يقل قطرها عن 6 مم .
6. مخمدات الصدمات Buffers :
وهي التي يتم تركيبها اسفل كل من الصاعدة وثقل الموازنة وهي أما يايات حلزونية وتكون مناسبة من حيث قطرها وارتفاعها ومقطع السيخ المستخدم فهي أما يايات هيدروليكية وتستخدم في حالة الصاعدة التي تزيد سرعتها عن 150 سم/ث .
- وتعمل هذه المخمدات في حالة تجاوز الصاعدة أو ثقل الموازنة نهاية المشوار وتمنع صدامها بأجنحة حفرة المصعد وذلك بتقليل سرعتها حتى تتوقف تماما دون حدوث ضرر للصاعدة أو الركاب .
- ولابد من تركيب وتثبيت هذه المخمدات بحفرة الصاعدة علي قواعد أو أعمدة خرسانية تتحمل الأحمال الواقعة عليها في حالة تهاوي الصاعدة أو ثقل الموازنة عليها فجأة .
7. منظم السرعة Governor :
هو جهاز يعمل آليا لإيقاف الصاعدة أو ثقل الموازنة في حالة زيادة سرعة الهبوط عن حد معين أو إذا زاد مشوار أي منهما عن الحد المقرر لهما ويركب في غرفة الماكينة .
يجب ألا يقل قطر الحبل المستخدم في منظم السرعة عن 6 مم ويصنع من الصلب .
8. أجهزة التحكم في تشغيل المصعد Control machine :
وهي الأجهزة التي تقوم بالتشغيل والتحكم في عمل ومسار الصاعدة ويتم تجهيزها وإعدادها حسب استخدام كل مصعد على حده وكذلك لابد من عزلها عن الصوت.

جميع المصاعد بكافة أنواعها تتفق في متطلبات واحدة من ناحية تصميم المهندس المعماري للمنشأ وهي :
1- بئر المصعد Shaft of Hoisting .
2- الصاعدة ( العربة أو الكابينة ) Cabin & Car .
3- حجرة أعلي المصعد ( غرفة الماكينات ) Machine Room .
4- الحجرة أسفل المصعد ( الحفرة ) Lift Pit .
5- الأبواب وتجهيزاتها عند كل دور Doors .

1- بئر المصعد :
وهو ما يسمي بالكور الداخلي للمصعد أو النفق الرأسي الذي يضم وحدتي الكابينة وثقل الموازنة.
- وتتوقف مقاسات البئر علي الرسومات المعمارية الخاصة بالمنشأ بعد ما تقدم الشركة المنفذة رسوماتها الخاصة بالتركيبات الميكانيكية مثل كابلات الجر ودلائل الحركة ونوع الموتورات المستخدمة وبذلك أنواع الأبواب المستعملة للأدوار السكنية.
- لذا يجب التعرف على مكونات البئر (حوائط , أرضية , سقف )
حوائط وأرضية وسقف البئر :
يجب أن يصمم البئر إنشائيا بحيث يتحمل على الأقل الأحمال الناشئة عن الماكينة ودلائل الحركة عند عمل مجموعة فرامل أمان ( براشوت ) , وكذلك عند عمل مخمدات نهاية الحركة , وعند عدم انتظام توزيع الحمل داخل الصاعدة . ويجب أن تكون أكتاف أبواب الأعتاب ذات متانة كافية لتثبيت الأبواب ومشتملاتها , وان تكون مصطفة باستقامة واحدة
- ويجب أن يراعي المهندس المعماري في تصميم البئر والحوائط الداخلية كذلك الأبواب لمقاومة الحرائق وكذلك الدخان لمنع انتشارها في حالة تعرض المنشأ لأي حريق فجائي مما يمثله بئر المصعد من خطورة علي المبني.
في حالة المباني القائمة فعلا وفي حالة استحالة أيجاد بئر مقفل يجوز استعمال بئر مفتوح مثل بئر السلم أو أحد المناور للمبني مع الآخذ في الاعتبار عمل الوقاية الكاملة له بعمل فاصل من الشبك
- ويراعي بصفة عامة أن يحتوي بئر المصعد علي مصعدين علي الأقل حتى يمكن استعمال أحدهما أثناء الصيانة أو لإنقاذ ركاب الآخر في حالة الطوارئ .
كما يجب أن يهتم المعماري بتوفير الفراغات اللازمة لانتظار الركاب بعروض مناسبة أمام بئر المصاعد وخارج نطاق ممرات المرور, حتى لا يتسبب انتظار الركاب أمام المصاعد في تعطيل حركة المرور الأفقية .
ويوجد بعض الاشتراطات الواجب توافرها في بئر المصعد وهي :
1- تنشأ حوائط البئر من الخرسانة المسلحة أو من الطوب أو من أي مواد أخرى تقاوم الحريق كما يجب أن تكسي بالبياض ( المحارة ) .
2- عدم تركيب مواسير مياه أو صرف صحي أو أي توصيلات كهربية أو مواسير غاز طبيعي داخل نفق المصعد.
3- يجب أن يكون الحوائط رأسية تماما ومستقيمة تماما .
4- تكون مقاسات البئرمستوفاة بحيث تسمح في تسير الصاعدة وثقل الموازنة بداخله.
5- عدم استخدام بئر المصعد كأداة تهوية أو إضاءة للمبني .
6- في حالة الآبار المفتوحة يجب أن يكون ارتفاع الحوائط الواقي حول البئر من جميع الجهات بارتفاع 2 م .

2- الصاعدة ( العربة ) :
وهي الجزء الحيوي والمتحرك في منظومة عمل المصعد وبالتالي يتم تصميم وتشكيل هذه العربة حسب نوعية استخدامها وكذلك عدد الأفراد ونوع وحجم المواد التي يتم نقلها داخلها بحيث تحقق الأهداف المطلوبة منها في البئر - ففي مبني المصنع قد تكون الصاعدة مجرد سطح أفقي محاط بسياج لمنع السقوط ، بينما في مبني مكاتب أو فندق تصبح الصاعدة كابينة مغلقة ذات تشطيبات جيدة وتجهيزات خاصة للطوارئ والحريق,
- وبذلك تحتوي الكابينة من الداخل علي لوحة بيان عليها أزرار وأرقام الأدوار تضاء من خلال الضغط عليها وكذلك تحتوي علي تليفون يوصل علي غرفة حارس المبني كذلك علي غرفة الماكينات وكذلك علي مروحة أو شفاط للتهوية العربة وكذلك علي كوبستة معدنية مثبته علي ثلاثة جدران في الصاعدة وكذلك علي بطارية تعمل عند انقطاع الكهرباء وتصل بالصاعدة إلى اقرب باب مصعد - كما يستلزم توفير مكان بالصاعدة لإنقاذ الركاب في حالة الطوارئ
- كما تزود الكابينة بإنذار يضئ بلون احمر وعلامة Over Load تمنع الكابينة عن الحركة في حالة زيادة الحمل علي المقر لضمان الأمن
- اما في حالة حدوث حريق أو أي طارئ آخر فيتم كسر لوح زجاجي صغير وبالضغط علي مفتاح خلفه مكتوب عليه F.e فتلغى كل الطلبات وترجع العربة إلى دور خاص حيث تستجيب فقط لطلبات الكابينة .
- ويصنع هيكل الكابينة من شاسيه حديد يشطب فوقها بألواح من الخشب الصلب الجاف مثل خشب القرو أو الزان أو تكسي بطبقة من الفورماليكا أو المعدن المصقول الغير قابل للصدأ أو من قطاعات الألومونيوم والنحاس وذلك طبقا لاشتراطات المالك مع الشركة المنفذة.
- أما في حالة مصاعد المستشفيات فالتكسيات المعدنية تكون أقوى و أفضل في تحمل صدمات النقالات وحيث يسهل غسيلها وتطهيرها باستمرار, أما تكسيات الأرضيات فد تكون البار كيه أو الموكيت أو الرخام أو الجرانيت أو الكوريان .
أما بالنسبة للإضاءة الداخلية فغالبا ما تكون موزعة من خلال فتحات دائرية آو مربعة في السقف ومغطاة بالبلاستيك مباشرة آو نصف مباشرة من خلال شبكة خشب آو بلاستيك أو غير مباشرة داخل كورنيش في محيط السقف.
- بالنسبة للمعاقين فيجب توافر اشتراطات خاصة بهم فمثلا :
- يجب ألا يزيد ارتفاع لوحات المفاتيح عن 120سم .
- بالإضافة إلى أبعاد الكابينة وهى لا تقل عن 130سم عمق ، 173سم عرض حتى تسمح بحرية الحركة لمستعملي الكراسي المتحركة
- أما بالنسبة لكبائن مصاعد البضاعة في المساكن والمباني العامة فهي مكونة من مستوى أفقي من الصاج محاط بهيكل حديدي مقفول بحوائط من الشبك الصاج المطلي ، أما أبعادها فهي تبدأ من 120سم × 2.00متر عمقا وعرضا للأثاث والنقالات إلى 3 م × 6 م لنقل المعروضات من سيارات أو حيوانات في المعارض والفنادق والديكوراتفي المسارح .

3- الفراغ أسفل المصعد ( الحفرة ) :
هذا الفراغ له أهمية خاصة لتخفيف تأثير سقوط الصاعدة حيث بها يايات خاصة بامتصاص الصدمات التي تنتج عن انزلاق الصاعدة وفقدان السيطرة عليها.
- وبالرغم من أن التطورات الأخيرة في تكنولوجيا التشغيل ونظم التحكم جعلت احتمالات سقوط الصاعدة شبه منعدم إلا أن وجود هذا الفراغ أسفل المصعد لا يزال ضروري لاستخدامه لصيانة المصعد .
• ويراعي :
- ألا يقل عمق هذا الفراغ عن 1.20 م.
- وان يكون مرتكزا علي أرضية صلبة علي التربة مباشرة أو علي مجموعة من الأعمدة في حالة عدم وصول المصعد إلى منسوب البدروم وقد يصل عمقه إلى 2 م في حالة الأبراج العالية.
- وفي كافة الأحوال يلزم عزل هذا الفراغ ضد الرطوبة عزلا جيدا وبالذات في حالة وجودة تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية .
- ويجب تزويد الغرفة بكشاف كهربائي لفحص الصاعدة.
- لا يفضل وجود فراغ أسفل آبار المصاعد يسمح بحركة شخص.
4- الحجرة اعلي المصعد ( غرفة الماكينات ) :
يختلف موقع غرفة الماكينات بالنسبة للمبنى حسب تكنولوجيا التشغيل المستخدمة, وفي حالة التشغيل الهيدروليكي تكون غرفة الماكينات أسفل الفراغ وتحدد للمصاعد الهيدروليكية.
- بينما في حالة التشغيل العادي ( بالجر ) يكون هناك احتمالين لغرفة الماكينات :
ا) أما أعلى بئر المصعد.
ب)أو أسفل المصعد.
- ووجود غرفة الماكينات اعلى بئر المصعد في حالة التشغيل بالجر افضل وأقل تكلفة .
- وفي حالة الغرفة الموجودة أعلي بئر المصعد يستلزم علي المهندس المعماري تصميم هذه الغرفة حسب المواصفات والقياسات للشركة المنفذة للمصاعد لضمان الوصول إلى الكفاءة المطلوبة لتشغيل المصعد .
- ويجب أن يراعي المصمم المعماري تجهيز الفتحات اللازمة في سقف البئر بالتعاون مع مهندس الشركة المنتجة وذلك لضمان المرور الصحيح لحبال الجر إلى الطارات المحملة وكذلك بتجهيز أرضية الغرفة بحيث تتحمل الاهتزازات الناتجة عن الماكينة وكذلك العزل الصوتي حتى لا يحدث إزعاج للمباني المجاورة اللاصقة للمبني .
- وأخيرا علي المهندس الإنشائي للمبني أن يراعي في تصميم غرفة الماكينات أن تتحمل أرضية وكمرات الحجرة الأحمال الناتجة عن (وزن الماكينات + وزن الكمرات الحديدية أو الخرسانية الحاملة للماكينات والأجهزة + 2.5 مجموع قوة الحبل التي تمر علي طنابير المحملة علي كمرات عندما تكون الصاعدة محملة بكامل طاقتها + الأحمال الناتجة عن دلائل الحركة في حالة تثبيتها من اعلي ومن أسفل ) .
5- الأبواب وتجهيزاتها عند كل دور :
يجب على المهندس المعماري أن يهتم بكل من أبواب الأدوار وأبواب الصاعدة اهتماما خاصا لتأثرها المباشر علي آمن مستخدمي المصاعد .
- أما بالنسبة لتجهيزات الوقوف تعتمد بصورة رئيسية علي نظام التشغيل المستخدم ولذا يجب علي الشركة المنفذة أن تختار الأبواب الخاصة للادوار, وكذلك أبواب الكبائن وذلك بالتعاون مع المالك للمبني بحيث تقوم بتلبية الرغبات من حيث النظام الذي يريده في التشغيل.

• أنواع الأبواب :
1- أبواب معينة ذات مفصلات تفتح للخارج جهة الدور يمينا أو يسارا حسب الطلب في حالة أبواب الأدوار تفتح إلى الداخل في حالة أبواب الصاعدة .
2- أبواب معدنية مصمتة تنزلق جانبيا أو راسيا في حالة الدور أو الصاعدة
3- أبواب منزلقة منطبقة ( مقص )
4- أبواب اتوماتيكية

• تجهيزات أبواب الأدوار والصاعدة :
عند تجهيز أبواب الأدوار يجب مراعاة بعض الاعتبارات الفنية والهندسية ومن أهمها الأتي :-
1- الاتجاه الحالي هو التركيز علي بابين داخليين للصاعدة وبابين خارجيين للدور منزلقين, و هذه المجموعة من الأبواب تفتح وتغلق أتوماتيكيا في اتجاه واحد أو اتجاهين حسب المكان المتاح لذلك علي جانبي الفتحة من الداخل أو الفتح رأسيا.
2- تفتح الأبواب ميكانيكيا عندما تكون الصاعدة على وشك الوقوف أمام الدور أو عند موازنة الدور أو عندما تكون واقفة تماما أمام الدور.
3- تجهز أبواب الأدوار ميكانيكيا وكهربيا بحيث لا تسمح باستكمال دائرة لتشغيل المصعد الا إذا كانت جميع الأبواب مغلقة , وكذلك لتلافي فتح أبواب البسطة أو أبواب الدور بدون وجود الصاعدة أمام الدور.
4- إذا كانت أبواب الأدوار مكونة منة أكثر من ضلفه تزود بالأجهزة اللازمة لمنع تشغيل الصاعدة قبل غلق باب الدور .
5- ويمكن أن تفتح أبواب الصاعدة أتوماتيكيا وباب البسطات والأدوار يدويا علي مفصلات, وفي هذه الحالة يشار إلى الأبواب نصف أوتوماتك .
6- وفي حالة تشغيل بابي الصاعدة والدور أوتوماتيكيا فانهما يكونان من النوع المنزلق أفقيا أو رأسي.
7- تجهز أبواب الأدوار بحيث يمكن فتح أي باب في حالة عدم وجود الصاعدة أمامه وذلك بمفتاح خاص يحفظ مع مسئول لتسهيل أعمال الصيانة.
8- وكذلك عند تشغيل بابي الصاعدة والدور أوتوماتيكيا يجب أن يكون هناك جهاز أفقي لمنع إصابة أي شخص يعترض حركة الباب أثناء غلقه وإذا اعترض أي شخص حركة الباب أثناء غلقه فيحب أن يعكس الجهاز الواقي حركة الباب في اتجاه الفتح.
9- وفي كافة الأحوال يجب عمل قفل أتوماتيكيا و ميكانيكا كهربائي لتلافي فتح أبواب البسطات بدون وجود الصاعدة أمام الدور .
10- و يراعي أن تكون سرعة التشغيل الأبواب الأوتوماتيكي محدده بحيث لا تعرض الاشخاص للخطر كما يراعي إن تمضي فترة مناسبة بين حركي الفتح والغلق .
11- في حالة الصاعدات ذات المدخلين ان يركب جهاز خاص لمنع امكان فتح الباب الذي لا يواجه باب الدور اذا كان هناك احتمال لسقوط اشخاص.
12- وقد اعتمدت تجهيزات الوقوف في الأعوام الأخيرة علي التكنولوجيا المتقدمة فتزود الصاعدة بضابط ذاتي لضمان الوقوف الدقيق للصاعدة أمام الأدوار .
13- يجب ألا يقل عرض فتح الباب عن 91.5 سم حتى يتمكن راكب الكراسي المتحركة من المعوقين من استعمال الصاعدة .

• - الأبواب الإضافية للإنقاذ :
إذا زادت المسافة الراسية بين بابي دورين عن 12 م , فيجب تركيب باب دور للإنقاذ مزود بقفل يحفظ مفتاحه مع المسئول مع قطع التماس الكهربائي لإيقاف حركة الصاعدة عند فتح الباب .

يتم تشغيل والتحكم في حركة المصعد بالطرق الآتية .
1- الطريقة المبسطة Simplex :
وهي التي يوضع فيها زر طلب واحد فقط لكل دور من الأدوار الصاعدة عملها فقط لتلبية أول طلب من الأدوار أو من داخل الصاعدة .
2- الطريقة المجمعة المميزة Collective Selective :
وهي طريقة التي تقوم بجمع الأوامر من الصاعدة والدور وتلبيتها بترتيب وصول الصاعدة بالدور المطلوب مع تميزها بين رحلتي الصعود والهبوط وذلك بتواجد زرين للهبوط والصعود بكل بسطة .
3- الطريقة المجمعة الغير مميزة Collective Non- selective :
وهي أن الصاعدة في هذه الحالة تجمع الأوامر وتلبيها بترتيب الوصول إليها بدون تمييز بين رحلتي الصعود والهبوط ولذلك يوجد زر واحد في كل دور للاستدعاء المصعد.
• ولكي يتحقق القدر الكافي من الأمن والسلامة لكل مستخدمي المصعد يجب إتباع الآتي:
1. تزويد المصعد بتليفون طوارئ موصلا بغرفة حارس المبني .
2. وجود شفاط هوائي للصاعدة .
3. وجود مصدر إضاءة صناعي .
4. وجود بطارية لتشغيل المصعد في حالتي الصعود والهبوط في حالة حدوث عطل كهربي أو ميكانيكي لتوصيل العربة إلى اقرب دور .
5. توافر مولد كهربائي احتياطي يعمل حين انقطاع التيار الكهربي .

العتبات ( الدواسات ) :
العتبات التي تثبت عند مدخل أبواب الأدوار تكون ذات قوة احتمال كافية لتحمل الضغوط الواقعة عليها ، وتثبت تثبيتا محكما عند فتحات الأدوار . ويفضل أن تكون هذه العتبات من قطعة واحدة وبطول الفتحة . وبعرض لا يقل عن 12 سم ، ويمكن أن تكون هذة العتبات من الرخام ولا يقل سمكها عن 4سم أو من الموزايكو المسلح أو من معدن مخطط السطح لمنع الانزلاق .ويفضل في مصاعد الطرود الكبيرة استعمال العتبات المعدنية .

فتحات الإنقاذ :
- يفضل أن تزود الصاعدة بفتحة للإنقاذ في مكان مناسب في سقف الصاعدة أو في احد جوانبها في حالة وجود مصعدين أو أكثر بنفس البئر ، ويكون للفتحة غطاء علوي مفصلي أو ضلفة مفصلية .
- يجب أن يركب بكل ضلفة فتحة إنقاذ قاطع كهربي لإيقاف الصاعدة ومنع تحركها عند فتحها .
- يشترط فى فتحة الإنقاذ في سقف الصاعدة ما يلى :
1. أن يفتح غطاء فتحة الإنقاذ إلى الخارج .
2. أن لا يوجد ما يعوق الغطاء فوق سطح الصاعدة .
3. أن يكون من الممكن فتح قفل الغطاء من الداخل او من الخارج .
- يشترط فى فتحة الإنقاذ الجانبية ما يلى .
1- أن تفتح الضلفة إلى داخل الصاعدة .
2- أن لا يعوق الفتحة اى جزء من إطار الصاعدة من الكابلات أو مهمات البئر .
3- أن تكون الفتحة يقابلها تماما فتحة مماثلة للصاعدة المجاورة .
4- أن يكون لها قفل ومفتاح من الداخل واوكرة لامكان فتحها من خارج الصاعدة .

فرملة امن الصاعدة :
هو جهاز يركب في إطار الصاعدة, ويشترط له بعض الاشتراطات آلاتية :
• أن تزود كل صاعدة يزيد مشوارها عن 2 م بجهاز فرملة امن .
• تعمل فرملة الأمن على وقف الصاعدة بانقباضها على دلائل الحركة في حالة زيادة سرعة الصاعدة أثناء الهبوط وهى محملة بحمولتها الكاملة .
• يتبع فرملة امن الصاعدة قاطع كهربي لقطع دائرة تشغيل المصعد وبالتالي قطع التيار عن الموتور وعن فرملة الماكينة بمجرد عمل فرملة الصاعدة .
• أن تكون حساسية فرملة الصاعدة ليست كبيرة بحيث لا يجب أن يتسبب اى اهتزاز في إطار الصاعدة في تشغيل الفرملة .
• يكون كل اتصال بين الصاعدة وحبل فرملة الأمن عن طريق إطار الصاعدة .
• يمكن استعمال جهاز فرملة امن مباشرة على ثقل موازنة على أن لا تزيد سرعتها عن 125 سم / ثانية .


جهاز الباراشوت :
هو جهاز يعمل عند حدوث أي مشكلة يتعرف علي المصعد مثل قطع حبال أو كابلات الجر أو زيادة سرعة الصاعدة أو عدم القدرة علي تشغيل فرملة الأمان الخاصة بالصاعدة أو بثقل الموازنة ويثبت جهاز الباراشوت بغرفة الماكينات حسب أبعاد المصعد .

فحص المصعد واختبارات التشغيل :
1. قبل البدء في تشغيل المصعد كوحدة تسير داخل المبني يجب التحقق تماما من مطابقة المصعد للأسس التصميمية وشروط التنفيذ مع الشركة الموردة والمنفذة لهذا المصعد وذلك بمراجعة كافية للمصعد .
2. التأكد من أن المصعد لا يعمل إلا إذا كانت جميع أبوابه مغلقة .
3. التأكد من إمكانية رفع أو خفض الصاعدة يدويا بعد انقطاع الكهرباء عن المصعد وإيصال مفعول الفرملة بواسطة الجهاز الخاص بذلك .
4. اختيار فرملة الماكينة والتحقق من توقفها في الحال عند حدوث عطل في الماكينة او عند انقطاع التيار .
5. التأكد من سلامة دلائل الحركة وحبال الجر واستقامتها ومتانة تثبيتها .
6. التأكد من عدم إمكان فتح أي باب من أبواب الأدوار أثناء سير الصاعدة .
7. التأكد من أن الصاعدة مثبتة في إطارها تثبيتا محكما ولا تحدث اى اهتزازات أو أصوات غير عادية أثناء سيرها .
8. التأكد من عمل مخمدات الصدمات لإيقاف حركة الصاعدة أو ثقل الموازنة عند تجوازها نهاية مشوارها .
9. التأكد من تنفيذ وتركيب التوصيلات الكهربائية .
10. مراجعة والتحقق من المسافات بين حوائط بئر المصعد وبين جوانب الصاعدة وثقل الموازنة وكذلك بين باب الصاعدة وأبواب الأدوار وكذلك المسافة بين أرضية الصاعدة وأرضية الدور .
11. اختبار منظم السرعة وفرملة أمن الصاعدة والتأكد من عملها .
12. اختيار أزرار التشغيل داخل الصاعدة وعلي أبواب الأدوار للتأكد من سلامة عملها .
13. اختبار الإيقاف بداخل الصاعدة والتأكد من تأديته لعمله .
14. اختبار زر التنبيه بداخل الصاعدة ، والتأكد من تأديته لعمله ، وانه يقوم بتشغيل جرس التنبيه ببطارية خاصة وليس من التيار الكهربي المغذى للمصعد .
15. اختبار المصعد عقب تشغيله لمدة ساعة بالحمولة الكاملة للتأكد من سلامة أجهزة المصعد ومن عدم ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور وأجهزة التشغيل عن الحد المسموح به .
- توضع في كل صاعدة في مكان ظاهر لوحة تبين حمولتها بالكيلوجرام وكذلك سعتها وعددالأفراد المستفيدين .
- وزن الشخص 75 كجم للفرد في المتوسط .
- يجب ألا تزيد مساحة صاعدة الركاب عن الحمولة المقررة لها .

وتحسب سعة المصعد بأحد الطرق الآتية :
الطريقة الأولى :
تقدر سعة المصعد في المباني التجارية علي تخصيص (10- 14 )م2 أي حوالي 12م2 من مسطح المبني ( الأرض ) لخدمة راكب واحد يستخدم المصعد .
الطريقة الثانية :
ا) مصاعد المكاتب التجارية ، وتحسب علي أساس 12.5 % من عدد موظفي المكاتب الإدارية والتجارية .
ب) مصاعد العمارات السكنية ، وتحسب علي أساس 7 % من عدد سكان قاطني العمارة .

سرعة المصعد :
ويتم تحديد السرعة التقريبية للمصعد بأحدى المعادلات الآتية :
ب‌- سرعة المصعد = 300 + ( 20* عدد طوابق المبني كليا ) سم /ث
ت‌- سرعة المصعد = 350 + ( 1.6 + ارتفاع الطابق ) سم /ث
- ثم نجد ان سرعة مصعد الركاب في ناطحات السحاب تبلغ سرعتها من 175 : 900 سم/ث .
- أما في المباني المتوسطة الارتفاع تبلغ السرعة من 25 : 600 سم /ث .
- أما بالنسبة للمصاعد الخدمية فتبلغ سرعتها من 25 :100 سم /ث .
وبالتالي يجب تنظيم عدد المصاعد وسرعتها في المباني بالنسب المئوية مع عدد الأفراد الذين يستعملونها .


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## a7mad a7mad (14 أكتوبر 2011)

_الله يكرمك _​ 
حضرتك انقذتنى كان عندى بحث عن المناور وان شأء الله وانا متأكد انى هنجح وهذا بسبك
أشكرك بارك الله فى امثاك


----------



## ابو اري (7 ديسمبر 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## othmaabd (7 ديسمبر 2014)

الشكر التام على هذه المعلومات القيمة والدقيقة ونشكر جميع ألمشرفين بهذا الملتقى على المتابعة العلمية التي بها التوجيه العلمي والفني بجميع الاقسام ودوما التقدم والازدهار بهذا الملتقى


----------

